# Q about the KD-8000 scale



## chicklet (Mar 30, 2013)

I finally got around to ordering a new scale - the KD-8000 by My Weigh. It arrived today - yay!

For those of you who use this scale (or another model in this line) -  I'm wondering about the hinged plastic cover - it already seems like a pain to me. If you push it up too far it can interfere with the weighing, too far down and it's in the way. Is it even necessary? Does it protect the controls that much? The controls are covered with a clear plastic which I know I can remove but I'm wondering if that's all the protection I need.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2013)

I use a different model but the plastic hinged cover ended breaking off so I can say absolutely it does protect the controls. I'd say most of the damage to the front was caused by fragrance oils. I'd wipe it off quickly but there is discoloration. It's still readable and works fine. I thought the cover was a pain, too. I don't miss it but I also don't do a lot of batches. It might be more of a necessity for someone who makes several batches a week or even in one day.

IMO - remove it if you don't like it; but keep cloth or paper towels near for wiping up spills.


----------



## Badger (Mar 31, 2013)

I personally like having it as I am messy with my oils at times  and I am pretty sure the thing that killed my first scale was spilling oil onto the faceplate.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 31, 2013)

hmmmmm I might make a plastic cover for my scale that I have until I can afford to get the KD-8000
http://www.target.com/p/taylor-stainless-food-scale/-/A-14012995#prodSlot=medium_1_6


----------



## danahuff (Mar 31, 2013)

I have found it useful myself because I do make rather a mess. I just lift it up and down really quick when I'm taring the scale or whatever.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 31, 2013)

chicklet said:


> I finally got around to ordering a new scale - the KD-8000 by My Weigh. It arrived today - yay!
> 
> For those of you who use this scale (or another model in this line) -  I'm wondering about the hinged plastic cover - it already seems like a pain to me. If you push it up too far it can interfere with the weighing, too far down and it's in the way. Is it even necessary? Does it protect the controls that much? The controls are covered with a clear plastic which I know I can remove but I'm wondering if that's all the protection I need.



My KD-8000 came with 3 clear plastic cavities that will sit on top of the key panel if I decide I want take off the hinged cover. Personally, I've left mine on just so I don't accidentally spill oils or FO or wax on it. You won't break it if you don't just slam it up LOL but the scale's plate is big enough that I've not had a problem weighing anything with the cover lifted up since it doesn't go all the way.


----------



## chicklet (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I'm pretty messy so I'll leave it on for now and see if I can get used to it being there.


----------

